# Sticky  Shipping dogs what you need to know



## performanceknls

Shipping dogs and the costs involved

The flight is around 200-300 for a dog shipping in a size 200 or 300 crate. Any dog bigger than about 60lbs the costs may go up.

You are going to need a health cert from a vet that runs about $40-60 you also need them to make a statement of acclimation for this time of year saying the dog can fly in temps from 25 degrees and up or what ever you vet wants to say. This is for winter shipping, you also may need it if it's going to be warm. Most airlines will not fly dogs when it's going to be above 85 degrees. There are some carriers that it does not matter because they are 100% climate control. Continental does ship in hot weather I am not sure of any others.

Crate size 200 will fit a puppy or small adult that is smaller than 17" at the shoulders
Crate size 300 will fit most APBT adults that are 19-20" and under

Then you need a crate like a size 200 on the list it is Med for about $48 
http://www.revivalanimal.com/Vari-Kennel-Ultra-Fashion.html

You also need bowls that fits on the front and I just get a travel kit
http://www.revivalanimal.com/Airline-Travel-Kit.html

I also love these beds, they are cheap and perfect for flying
http://www.revivalanimal.com/Midwest-Quiet-Time-Pet-Beds.html

They are very picky on the crate you get so don't try and get a cheap one from walmart with plastic snaps or plastics pins it needs to be screws like the link I posted or they will turn you away. You also have to include a zip lock of food to go on top of the crate. They will not feed them but in the chance you have a delay because of weather they need to be able to give food and water and why you have to include food and bowls.

I ship dogs and puppies all the time, I just shipped a dog last week from NM to CA and the flight was $200 for a dog in a size 200 crate and the health cert was $60 and the crate 60 after shipping. So you can see it's not cheap and a lot has to go into it but IMO it's the best way to get them across the country.

The best airlines are American Airlines they have been the cheapest the last several times I have flown dogs. Other airlines are Delta, Alaskan Airlines, or continental. Some of these airlines do not take APBT's so see the below what to do.

When you get your health cert you should say it is a different breed many airlines have breed restrictions. My black dogs fly as great Dane puppies, my white dogs fly as Dogo's, and my red dogs fly as Vizsla. You do not want to fly them as pit bulls. Other breeds you can use are labs, black mouth curs, or catahoula leopard dog.

If you have question about shipping a dog post here and I will try and answer it for you or PM me. I fly dogs across the country all the time so I will help where I can.


----------



## roe1880

Super great thread Lisa... hope this helps allot of folks out... I know I had a bit of the run around to get Viper to you.. It was my 1st shipping on a plane.. I've had a couple of pups come by ground and they have all gotten here but they werent 100% there when they did get here.. its allot of stress on them especially if its a long trip.. you all have to remember when ground shipping that they are making multiple stops & pick ups so it takes a while.. Keep the thread going as im sure i will need it down the road.. also try to incorporate some internation shipping information if possible as well..


----------



## ames

I do not think they will not ship if any part of the trip is over 80 degrees, but you would know better, I have never done it, just what I have heard.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

* American Airlines as of Nov. 2011 no longer ships bulldogs, Amstaffs, or APBTs. Continential will only ship Amstaffs & APBTs under 6 mos old.*


----------



## Indie

I've been trying to figure out a good white and brindle breed w/ cropped ears to use as Indie's breed. May have to ship her *if* we breed her. It'd be easier to ship semen, but less accurate and efficient, IMHO. This is a good thread, something I was planning on asking about.


----------



## performanceknls

I would ship her as a Dogo they airlines does not know they don't come with brindle patches. lol


----------



## Indie

ha! good one, PK! thanks!


----------



## anickers

Thanks for this article help, I've been looking for this? Now finally found. Thank you.

_______________
there have Cheap Nike NFL Jerseys shop.
and get Youth Jerseys Wholesale on sale .
Have new style Cheap Soccers Jerseys Wholesale in here.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I personally prefer ground shipping. Cajun pet express to be exact. I had a womderful experience with them shipping flex to me. I got calls and txts daily to update me on flex until he was delivered. I would recommend them to anyone and they love working with bully breeds.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Does anyone know where I can find an accurate list of the airlines that allow bully breed dogs? Or a list of the ones that banned them? Either way should I still say she is a vizsla mix?

She will be almost 5 months old at the time of our flight...


----------



## pitty_luver

performanceknls said:


> Shipping dogs and the costs involved
> 
> The flight is around 200-300 for a dog shipping in a size 200 or 300 crate. Any dog bigger than about 60lbs the costs may go up.
> 
> You are going to need a health cert from a vet that runs about $40-60 you also need them to make a statement of acclimation for this time of year saying the dog can fly in temps from 25 degrees and up or what ever you vet wants to say. This is for winter shipping, you also may need it if it's going to be warm. Most airlines will not fly dogs when it's going to be above 85 degrees. There are some carriers that it does not matter because they are 100% climate control. Continental does ship in hot weather I am not sure of any others.
> 
> Crate size 200 will fit a puppy or small adult that is smaller than 17" at the shoulders
> Crate size 300 will fit most APBT adults that are 19-20" and under
> 
> Then you need a crate like a size 200 on the list it is Med for about $48
> Petmate Ultra Vari Kennel for medium to large pets | Revival Animal Health
> 
> You also need bowls that fits on the front and I just get a travel kit
> Petmate® Airline Travel Kit | Revival Animal Health
> 
> I also love these beds, they are cheap and perfect for flying
> Midwest® Quiet Time&#153; Pet Beds | Revival Animal Health
> 
> They are very picky on the crate you get so don't try and get a cheap one from walmart with plastic snaps or plastics pins it needs to be screws like the link I posted or they will turn you away. You also have to include a zip lock of food to go on top of the crate. They will not feed them but in the chance you have a delay because of weather they need to be able to give food and water and why you have to include food and bowls.
> 
> I ship dogs and puppies all the time, I just shipped a dog last week from NM to CA and the flight was $200 for a dog in a size 200 crate and the health cert was $60 and the crate 60 after shipping. So you can see it's not cheap and a lot has to go into it but IMO it's the best way to get them across the country.
> 
> The best airlines are American Airlines they have been the cheapest the last several times I have flown dogs. Other airlines are Delta, Alaskan Airlines, or continental. Some of these airlines do not take APBT's so see the below what to do.
> 
> When you get your health cert you should say it is a different breed many airlines have breed restrictions. My black dogs fly as great Dane puppies, my white dogs fly as Dogo's, and my red dogs fly as Vizsla. You do not want to fly them as pit bulls. Other breeds you can use are labs, black mouth curs, or catahoula leopard dog.
> 
> If you have question about shipping a dog post here and I will try and answer it for you or PM me. I fly dogs across the country all the time so I will help where I can.


does anyone know if you can take you pitty to live with you in New Zealand from Australia?
your guys help will be much appreciated thanks =)


----------



## joelito15

Hello..do u guys know anything about shipping a dog overseas?


----------



## jimxxx

@joelito15

It depends where you from, I'm from Europe (Amsterdam The Netherlands )
I've make contact with a company for details enz...and they mailed me back with requirements i need,
Made a copy and translate it with google.....

You asked us to import requirements for sending a puppy of America to the Netherlands. The requirements look like this:

1. European health certificate, not older than 14 days.

2. The health certificate must be by the USDA. Legalized

3. microchip

4. Rabies statement vet

For a flight with KLM serve pups at least 10 weeks old. By most other airlines are accepted puppies from 8 weeks.

To 12 weeks, they may travel on the rabies protection of the mother. The following is an own vaccination required, followed by a

waiting period of 30 days associated with the development of antibodies.

I hope to have informed you sufficiently.

Again it depends where you from, this is for the EU.
Hope you can do something with it


----------



## Phillipsp

OK been a long time lurker and now have a serious dilemma. We are a military family and besides having to deal with the breed ban in military housing we are now transferring to Japan. We have jumped through all the hoops of getting his medical done and rabies test and even got the vet to put on his paperwork that he is a Lab mix. Called the airline to get a cost estimate and told them that he is a lab mix but kinda looks like a pit(he is a 3 going on 4 yr old brindle). They immediately told me I need an IATA 82 crate ($600-$900) and if it goes over 100lbs total weight he would have to go cargo and that would cost another $1500 We have an XL petco plastic crate that I have changed out the plastic bolts for actual metal nuts and bolts that weighs right at about 28lbs. His last vet visit he weighed in at 77lbs. Now mind you he is starting to look like a bowling pin when he sits down since we got him fixed so he could stand to lose a few pounds the little fatty. We told the airline(united) he has Lab Mix on his paperwork and they said if the handlers see him and decide he looks like a pitbull they won't ship him unless he is in one of those metal IATA 82 crates. This is our first time dealing with this and don't really wanna give up our furbaby but I can't afford $2000+. Does anyone have any insight on this and ways to go about it? Thanks so much for the help. We don't leave until Aug so I have a lil time to prepare.


----------



## Carla Restivo

Phillipsp said:


> Does anyone have any insight on this and ways to go about it? Thanks so much for the help. We don't leave until Aug so I have a lil time to prepare.


Can't help with the "is it a Pit Bull, is it NOT" thing, but shipping overseas can be a logistical nightmare, especially if you are dealing with connecting flights, plane changes, regulations in different countries, timing of vet exams and the possibility that you might have to get a health certificate from the state vet. I once used a pet shipping company to take care of all that when I had one to ship to Poland, and it was worth the $300 charge. The timing of all the paperwork is something they helped with too as some of it has an expiration date. Perhaps they can help determine the best way to deal with all the concerns you are going to have AND if they think the dog CAN get through as a Lab cross.

It's bad enough without having a dog that they might see as a Pit Bull -- all will be for naught if they "see" a Pit Bull. The weight thing is going to be a concern too.


----------



## beautifule

*Im trying to move my pitbull dog from LV, NV to ft lauderdale fl*

Because of her breed Im told I can only ship her via United Airlines which requires a specific crate that's 600-900 plus the fee of 450-500 for the plane.. this cant be right! Please help me. Shes 65 lbs .


----------



## ruby1

performanceknls said:


> Shipping dogs and the costs involved
> 
> The flight is around 200-300 for a dog shipping in a size 200 or 300 crate. Any dog bigger than about 60lbs the costs may go up.
> 
> You are going to need a health cert from a vet that runs about $40-60 you also need them to make a statement of acclimation for this time of year saying the dog can fly in temps from 25 degrees and up or what ever you vet wants to say. This is for winter shipping, you also may need it if it's going to be warm. Most airlines will not fly dogs when it's going to be above 85 degrees. There are some carriers that it does not matter because they are 100% climate control. Continental does ship in hot weather I am not sure of any others.
> 
> Crate size 200 will fit a puppy or small adult that is smaller than 17" at the shoulders
> Crate size 300 will fit most APBT adults that are 19-20" and under
> 
> Then you need a crate like a size 200 on the list it is Med for about $48
> http://www.revivalanimal.com/Vari-Kennel-Ultra-Fashion.html
> 
> You also need bowls that fits on the front and I just get a travel kit
> Petmate® Airline Travel Kit | Revival Animal Health
> 
> I also love these beds, they are cheap and perfect for flying
> Midwest Quiet Time Pet Beds | Revival Animal Health
> 
> They are very picky on the crate you get so don't try and get a cheap one from walmart with plastic snaps or plastics pins it needs to be screws like the link I posted or they will turn you away. You also have to include a zip lock of food to go on top of the crate. They will not feed them but in the chance you have a delay because of weather they need to be able to give food and water and why you have to include food and bowls.
> 
> I ship dogs and puppies all the time, I just shipped a dog last week from NM to CA and the flight was $200 for a dog in a size 200 crate and the health cert was $60 and the crate 60 after shipping. So you can see it's not cheap and a lot has to go into it but IMO it's the best way to get them across the country.
> 
> The best airlines are American Airlines they have been the cheapest the last several times I have flown dogs. Other airlines are Delta, Alaskan Airlines, or continental. Some of these airlines do not take APBT's so see the below what to do.
> 
> When you get your health cert you should say it is a different breed many airlines have breed restrictions. My black dogs fly as great Dane puppies, my white dogs fly as Dogo's, and my red dogs fly as Vizsla. You do not want to fly them as pit bulls. Other breeds you can use are labs, black mouth curs, or catahoula leopard dog.
> 
> If you have question about shipping a dog post here and I will try and answer it for you or PM me. I fly dogs across the country all the time so I will help where I can.


I am trying to get my pit bull to the British Virgin Islands from the bay area. San Juan is the flight hub but has a total ban on the breed so I need to fly via st Thomas or st martin. Pit bulls classified as snub nosed dogs so can't travel in temps over 75degrees with American or delta. United does not fly to Caribbean. all flights arrive in afternoon when it is always over 75. At this point will travel from anywhere in USA to get her to BVI - anyone taken pit bull to islands??


----------



## dakar

Folks,

Great thread: I will share my experience:

Importing from US
Importing from Europe
Traveling to Caribbean Countries
Traveling to Dubai

There's a lot of details. But believe on me, nothing compares to Brasil bureaucracy!!!


----------



## vpets

thanks for your share the message


----------



## Nubwagon

My brother wants to take in my foster. He lives in Philly, I'm down here in Houston. I'm flying American Airlines there. We were reading on AA's site about climate control in the holding area and I believe the loading zone. But I did not see anything about climate control in the cargo area of the plane. To me that's really the most important part. 

I'm assuming their planes are CC, but I wanted to double check with others here who have already used AA to ship. The flight is about 3 hours and of course I'm concerned that she will be nervous & scared. I suppose that is expected and I'm not sure there's much I can do to prevent that. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Suzie Johnson

Awesome! I'll have to send this to my traveling friends.


----------



## JohnCilley

I love the breed "Northern Iniut". Can you pls tell me what is the cost I expect, if I import a puppy to California, United states. Can they survive in California atmosphere.


----------



## DynamicDuo

Ok, so I know this sticky is old but its the best place to pose my questions. As most of you know, I"m looking to relocate over the next several months. That relocation could be anywhere in the Country really and I'm flying to Las Vegas next weekend for a round of panel interviews. I'm also in the running currently for a job in Ft Myers FL. Regardless, wherever I end up going at some point, I'm going to need to get the DD there as well. Clearly if it's within a day/maybe two, I'll drive and they will ride with me but Las Vegas is a whole different animal!

Anyone current on shipping policies? Recommendations on shipping vs. ground? I have found a local ground company run by 2 military men who drive non=stop between here and wherever with breaks for potty/food and it would be no more expensive for both than it would be for one. I've also considered renting an RV and driving myself with them and not having to worry about hotels and whatnot. This is all very preliminary but wanted to get some thoughts and ideas to have at least a start on how to proceed!


----------



## Bulldoggin'

I have transported dogs from the south east to California for ppl. I always recommend ground shipping. I think it's a little easier on the dogs (especially ones who take car rides anyway). Key here is to find the right shipper(sounds like you have). I charged 300 a dog. If I could fit 2 pups in an adult crate from the same pick up to the same drop off I'd do them for 300. 2 adults same place to same place was 500. 

I don't think airlines have changed policies much. Do not ever tell them it's an apbt or any thing off the sort. They're always "mixed breed rescues"


----------



## EckoMac

The issues with most airlines is the length of the dogs nose. They have lumped all bull breeds into the brachycephalic class. The biggest issues would be hot states. Delta won't put a bulldog in cargo to or from FL, I'd imagine it would be the same for Vegas. 
Why don't you drive them there? You have to move your truck too right? Make a road trip of it. Find dog friendly sights to see along the way. That's what I would do.


----------



## DynamicDuo

Yeah the DD LOVE the car and are regular riders. They are always with me unless I’m going to be leaving them for an extended period of time and the weather isn’t appropriate to leave them. I’ve definitely considered the road trip option, even renting an RV and towing the car so we all have more room and not have to worry about the costs of hotels along the way etc...I’m actually leaning that way. If it’s FL I’ll definitely just drive hem myself. Vegas would be an RV trip if I go that route. 

It’s all still very preliminary but I’m impatient so I want to be prepared and had an idea of a plan in place. I’ve run into proba before with the “pit bull” thing and the ONLY place they are listed as Pit Bull mixes is on their dog licenses thanks to RB. Everywhere else they’re exactly what you suggested. Mixed breed rescues!

Thanks for the suggestions. I have a lot of time on my hands at work to look into different options!


----------



## Indie

My sis did the RV rental and had a trip across country a couple years back... they loved it!!!


----------



## LeslieAK

I shipped my dog to Belgium from Dover, De. I would never do that to an animal again. She was so sick. And when I picked her up, I knew I would have to find her a good home before our military time in Belgium was over. I couldn't do that to her again. It broke my heart. But to think of her alone and scared for 8 hours nonstop...i couldn't do it.


----------



## RichardDavis

Thanks for the post. It is useful.


----------



## Simongary45

Hey, really love your information. Thanks for sharing.
I also ship my dog using my near by service(Citizenshipper) and i think these tip will surly help me in future.
I also know some best practice which i am sharing here:
A month so prior to shipping your dog, set up the travel crate in a busy part of the house and leave the door open. Encourage your dog to go into the crate, sometimes by leaving treats inside, and allow him or her to leave it freely. This will help your dog get used to it before traveling.
Once your dog is comfortable being inside the crate, try simulating the experience of moving by placing it on a cart and rolling it around. He or she needs to get used to the idea of being moved while inside since that's what will happen during the trip.


----------

